# So If a Potential Employer Checks Your References...



## Caramel_QT (May 16, 2008)

Is that a good sign? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





It means you're a real contender, right? I mean, if you've gone through the interview and then they check references than they must a least be thinking of hiring you, right?

Oh I hope so...I had an interview yesterday, and I know they're checking my refs b/c the lady who interviewed me just called to say that one of my ref is no longer with that company and if I could provide another name....

I really want this job...I'm a wreck!!!


----------



## MACa6325xi (May 16, 2008)

This is a good sign. I don't think they would waste time checking your references if they were not interested in you as a possible candidate. I think it's interesting that they called you for another reference. Don't they usually go through human resources or use the ones they can contact? I wish you all the luck in the world. I hope you get the job!!!!!


----------



## Caramel_QT (May 16, 2008)

Yeah, I wound up call my former employer and speaking to a former co-worker, and she said I should've told them to just speak with human resources, but I thought maybe they wanted a bit more of a personal level reference to sort of prove what I'm like, and not just that I've worked there...who knows...I just hope I get it!! Thanks for the well wishes!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (May 16, 2008)

It's definitely a good sign!  Just know that sometimes the employer might also be checking on a few peoples references at the same time.  Good luck


----------



## Caramel_QT (May 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACATTAK* 

 
_It's definitely a good sign! Just know that sometimes the employer might also be checking on a few peoples references at the same time. Good luck 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup, this is true too. Thanks!


----------



## COBI (May 16, 2008)

It is a good sign; it certainly indicates then your in the "finalists".

Many companies won't provide personal references for liabilities purposes anyway; for example, at my company, all references are referred to human resources who will typically only confirm information that easily backed up with uncontestable documentation such as hire date, when you left, salary (we will confirm what you wrote only, not provide), etc.

The reason why someone on the hiring side would prefer to not talk to HR is because they want an actual reference on your work, attitude, etc, and typically HR doesn't really know that with any first-hand experience.

The "magic" question that we've used in the past for hiring when calling references is "would you rehire them?"  The answer to this typically says it all especially if it is a company such as mine that will not provide subjective/opinion-based information on a candidate.  The way to tell a caller that someone was not a good employee without saying anything else is to say that you would not rehire them.


----------



## KikiB (May 17, 2008)

It definitely means that you have made it into the next round. Back when I interviewed for my job, I provided several references, but also one thing I had to do was this phone test-it was an integrity test of sorts. I come to find out later on, when they are hiring people for the following holiday, that it's like the second round. Only some people would get to take it, and those were the people who were shortlisted. If they passed that, then a final reference check was done, and if all was good the offer was extended. Now it's two references.


----------



## Briar (May 17, 2008)

I'm a manager in the process of trying to fill several positions.  Yeah, I only spend the time checking references for people I'm interested in.  The one's that don't look like a good fit, I'm not going to waste my time with the references.  I've got better things to do.


----------



## iluffyew769769 (May 19, 2008)

I used to do hiring, and I never called for refs unless I was about to hire the person. Don't worry, legally all they can do is verify employment and if an employer tells about you as an employee you can sue them for tons of money. 
Good luck!


----------

